# Man, I just love vaping



## zadiac (10/10/14)

I'm sitting here in front of my PC and just vaping away (chain vaping).
I have 4 different juices that I made myself and they're so awesome!
French Vanilla
Coffee and Kalua
RY4 Double, and
Sweet Raspberry

I just can't get enough of this stuff! Doing very low nic (about 3mg), but just loving it and relaxing. I don't even think of stinkies anymore and have absolutely NO desire for a smoke. So glad I did this and I've come so far since March this year.

Devices: 1 x Reo Grand (Selene), 1 x Sigelei 100W (Roger), 1 x Launcher V2 Mech, 1 x Nemesis clone

Atties: 2 x Kayfun Lite, 1 x Zenith V2 (BF), 1 x Atomic (BF), 1 x Plume Veil (BF)

On the way: Double Cross 19mm, 454 Big Block, Magma, Tobh Atty V2, Orchid V3, some rayon and lots of kanthal.

Just wanted to get this out there. I love vaping and love being part of this great community!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

Love the vibe, the people the culture and the toys so much. Pulled the trigger on a DIY juice kit myself today. Cant actually believe how overwhelmingly good vaping has been for me too. Thanks for the post

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/10/14)

I'm in the same boat, I'm loving everything about this stuff!

The online tracking for my care package, says i should be able to pick up tomorrow. 

454 big block
Tobh v2
plume veil
Kayfun Lite Plus V2
Big dripper
magma
mephisto
omega
Stingray x
and a butt load of drip tips

should have ordered a few rolls of kanthal too, but i should be able to build them all a few times with what i've got

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

vaping, diy, hobby and the people all great fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

After finishing up a client and seeing them out the door I'll head for my desk and pick one of the three mods that appeals to me most at that time, sit back in my big comfy chair with some good music pumping and take a few nice long drags, usually count my blessings at that point, I have my own shop, just did a cool tattoo and damn this vape is good.... at that point I'm thinking back, have I ever felt this good with a cigarette in my hand? Damn I love vaping! 

This would not be happening if it wasn't for this forum and all the awesome people I've met here over the last few months, do you people even know how much you rock?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Just wanted to get this out there. I love vaping and love being part of this great community!



I know EXACTLY what you are saying and feeling and I often want to come online and say the same thing but then I think everyone with think I'm a bit shells... glad to know I'm not the only one getting these intense feelings of love for vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/10/14)

I tell my buddy daily how much I love vaping to the point that when he sees Im smiling he remarks "Loving the vape I see"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

zadiac said:


> I'm sitting here in front of my PC and just vaping away (chain vaping).
> I have 4 different juices that I made myself and they're so awesome!
> French Vanilla
> Coffee and Kalua
> ...


That list of flavours are identical to what I have, for Dig. Would you care to share your recipies. My sweet raspberry is a little weak, and the coffee/Kahlua sounds yum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (11/10/14)

What can i say, Vaping changed my life in more than one way.

A "Just to see" became a Hobby and a Lifestyle for me

I started my reviews and i hope i help fellow vapers with them

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> That list of flavours are identical to what I have, for Dig. Would you care to share your recipies. My sweet raspberry is a little weak, and the coffee/Kahlua sounds yum.



I have no problem sharing, but with these I didn't really record the ingredients, sorry. I just mixed them up as I went and kept going until they tasted right. I have a habit of only remembering halfway through the process that I didn't write down what I was doing


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

Lol, no problem, we have all made that mistake. I have made sweet raspberry at 10% flavour, 60%vg @9mg nic. A week of steeping and still a very weak taste. Hence my question.


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

@zadiac I like it that you express your liking for vaping ! 

When I read that it makes me want to do the same and go check out my gear and juices. 

Enjoy !

You need to sell me some of that Coffee and Kahlua 

And when are we going to see another video? I loved that one of you puffing on the REO and the other device. The expressions on your face were priceless!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Lol, no problem, we have all made that mistake. I have made sweet raspberry at 10% flavour, 60%vg @9mg nic. A week of steeping and still a very weak taste. Hence my question.




Possibly up your PG content a little. Depending on the brand of concentrate the VG may not be carrying enough flavour

Vaping is beyond awesome. My life has changed completely from it.

Now all I worry about is where my next Reo is coming from

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

I have too agree, vaping is the bomb. A total life changer. Some times I can just sit and savour the flavours..... Thanks for the tip. I will try that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Lol, no problem, we have all made that mistake. I have made sweet raspberry at 10% flavour, 60%vg @9mg nic. A week of steeping and still a very weak taste. Hence my question.


Add some (around 2%) of French Vanilla to the Sweet raspberry - steep for a week and enjoy 

For some reason (probably involving a lot of chemical reactions) the Vanilla makes the Raspberry taste stronger

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

